# MYOMECTOMY



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

MYOMECTOMY
What is it?

This is surgical removal of fibroids, without the removal of the uterus which is therefore a suitable procedure for women who wish to have children in the future.

How it is performed?

There are 3 ways that a myomectomy can be performed these are :

•	With keyhole surgery. They are removed by surgeon inserting tiny instruments through the abdomen by making tiny incisions. It is also known as a laparoscopic myomectomy

•	Through the vagina. The fibroids are removed through your vagina with a tiny instrument called a hysteroscope. It is also known as a vaginal myomectomy.

•	With open surgery. They are removed through a cut in the abdomen. It's also known as an abdominal myomectomy.

How does it help?

Removing fibroids from your womb will reduce the amount of tissue that bleeds during your period. So periods should get lighter and the pain should lessen.


----------

